# Road Kill BHP / Monitor



## jimmyd (May 14, 2010)

Came across these two near Doomadgee NWQ, not far from where i found the Olive Python in my previous post. It appears the the BHP has been struck by a car after just having eaten the monitor. THe result being the monitor has exploded out of the stomach of the BHP. You can see the tail is still inside the stomach cavity of the BHP, I'm not a monitor expert, perhaps someone here can give an ID. My guess would be Varanus Tristis.

This is a pretty exciting find i think, you don't get to see this everyday. It's great to be able to see this in the wild, but a shame the BHP has been killed.

Enjoy
Jim


----------



## shaye (May 14, 2010)

not good but it happens i suppose


----------



## Amby_Purr (May 14, 2010)

awww the poor little guys... very interesting find though...


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 14, 2010)

Always a shame seeing that, thousands get killed every day, depressing just seeing one dead. excuse my ignorance but is that a scalaris?


----------



## noah07 (May 14, 2010)

what a find but such a shame at the same time to see both animals dead....would have been great to see both alive...


----------



## Scleropages (May 14, 2010)

How nice is that monitor!!! ( apart from being er dead)


----------



## jimmyd (May 14, 2010)

yup, it was a beaut looking monitor, the stripes are very much the same colour as the red dirt


----------



## Hopper (May 15, 2010)

hey i found a road killed BHP the other day to it was near georgetown NWQ and it also had a monitor inside it a black headed monitor, very interesting to see. ill post some pics


----------



## Hopper (May 15, 2010)

hear is that pic guys


----------



## AUSHERP (May 15, 2010)

although they are intersting photos, i dont think it was worth running the poor thing over guys.......lol
its always interesting to see, gives us a look at how they are in the wild....


----------



## jimmyd (May 15, 2010)

yes it's always a shame when you come across road kill of any kind, but interesting to document.


----------



## Kenshin (May 15, 2010)

with red bands like that could vary well be a varanus scalarus


----------



## Pike01 (May 15, 2010)

V scalaris,pellewensis type.


----------



## jimmyd (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the Monitor ID!


----------



## nathancl (May 15, 2010)

interesting to see the pells that far west.... nice one too. the second monitor is a tristis


----------

